# gourmand - gourmet



## mtr

de nuevo yo. quelle est la différence entre "être gourmand" et "être gourmet"???


----------



## Negg

*Gourmet:*
*- *Celui qui sait goûter et apprécier les vins; connaisseur en vin. _Un bon gourmet. _
_- Par extention: _Celui qui apprécie la qualité, le raffinement d'une table, d'un mets particulier. Synon. fam. _bec-fin, fine-gueule. _
En español : gastrónomo

*Gourmand :*
C'est tout simplement quelqu'un qui aime beaucoup manger, et mange presque de tout. 
En español : galoso


----------



## mtr

te entiendo, pero tb. veo que una de las acepciones que aparece en el Trésor es la siguiente: 

*1.  *Qui aime la bonne nourriture et qui sait l'apprécier.

ent. mi pregunta es: cómo traducir la palabra "gourmand" en este caso (ya que "goloso" se refiere solo a alguien a quien le gustan los dulces) ???


----------



## Ely_wochifem

mtr said:


> te entiendo, pero tb. veo que una de las acepciones que aparece en el Trésor es la siguiente:
> 
> *1. *Qui aime la bonne nourriture et qui sait l'apprécier.
> 
> ent. mi pregunta es: cómo traducir la palabra "gourmand" en este caso (ya que "goloso" se refiere solo a alguien a quien le gustan los dulces) ???


 
Existe una palabra para "gourmand" en español y es "comensal", se refiere a toda persona que gusta de la buena comida 
Ej.: "Para todos nuestros *comensales*, la especialidad de la casa es......"


----------



## mtr

pero comensal es

* 1.* com. Cada una de las personas que comen en una misma mesa. RAE


----------



## Negg

Puede ser un tragón o un tragaldabas ? En français on peut dire aussi un goinfre pour un gourmand, quelqu'un qui ne fait que 'bouffer'


----------



## Ely_wochifem

si tienes razón pero he escuchado mucho la expresión con ese sentido, a lo mejor sólo se utiliza en ciertos lugares o peor aun interpreté mal, en todo caso, mil disculpas, no se repetirá, me fijaré bien antes de contestar 
saludos,


----------



## mtr

quizá la traducción puede ser "comilón" (por lo menos aquí en Argentina no se usa "tragón")o también quizá podría ser "de buen comer"  = "es una persona de buen comer"???


----------



## Anthos

Buenas noches a todos:
en el foro hay rondando una pregunta sobre la salsa Gravy y aquí otra sobre el "buen comer (y mejor beber"). Se está poniendo esto de "mojar pan".
El vocablo que resume los términos que habéis apuntado para "gourmand" puede ser "*glotón*". La "*glotonería*" es la afición excesiva por la comida: el "glotón" es un "tragón", un "tragaldabas", un "comilón", incluso un "goloso", porque en uno de sus sentidos "goloso" es el que tiene apetito de algo, no sólo dulce, sino también salado.
Bon apetit!


----------



## yserien

Eli Wochifem. Un comensal es simplemente un señor que está sentado comiendo.La palabra gourmand es aquel que come "compulsivamente" . Hay mil y un palabras en español, más arriba citadas a la que añado la de "tripero"


----------



## joseluisblanco

_bec-fin, fine-gueule_
alguien puso esas palabras como sinónimo de gourmet, ¿cómo se traducen? ¿son consideradas finas, familiares, raras?

gracias


----------



## joseluisblanco

joseluisblanco said:


> _bec-fin, fine-gueule_
> alguien puso esas palabras como sinónimo de gourmet, ¿cómo se traducen? ¿son consideradas finas, familiares, raras?
> 
> gracias


tal vez _fine-gueule refiere_, palabra por palabra, fino- boca, a esa asociación, que sería _buen paladar o algo así ¿creen que es correcto?_
_gracias_


----------



## jacotot

si, joseluis, creo que tienes razon. Pero para mi "fine-gueule" es algo depreciativo. Un sinonimo frances seria "difficile" : o sea una persona que no come de todo, un poco "snob" con la comida... Pero es de uso comun.

En cuanto a "bec-fin", no lo considero de uso comun, pero el Larousse lo da como un sinonimo de "gourmet".


----------



## joseluisblanco

Jacotot, muchas gracias.


----------



## yserien

"Bec" es el pico de los pájaros,literalmente sería pico fino,selecto.
"Gueule" es la boca de los animales. Si bien es cierto que gueule dicho a una persona si que tiene un caracter casi insultante. En este caso vendrían a ser boca y pico,apoyadas por el adjetivo fino(a) una persona de buena boca,buen gusto,amigo de las delicadezas gastronómicas.


----------



## joseluisblanco

gracias, creo que me voy a quedar simplemente con gourmet y no buscar palabras o frases que puedan sonar pretenciosas o ridículas...


----------



## ohmandy

Aprovecho este hilo abierto para preguntaros qué sentido tiene y cómo traduciríais gourmand en este contexto:

Nombreuses technologies sont disponibles, tant pour la construction de bâtiments peu *gourmands* en énergie que pour la production de chaleur et d´électricité.

Muchas gracias


----------



## jacotot

se podria traducir por "consumidor", digo yo...


----------



## ohmandy

Sí, tiene sentido, muchas gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola
gourmand= goloso
El español no tiene palabra específica para designar  nuestro gourmet, por eso nos lo han pedido prestado. Las más de las veces en francés va precedido de "fin" (gourmet). 
Aparece en el DUEA.
*Gourmet* (galicismo) . Persona entendida en comida y vinos.
En la prensa aparece a menudo : buen gourmet o gurmet.
"_Es un gurmet y exige siempre vinos de calidad_" ( Diario de Las Palmas).
...peu gourmants en energie: *que requieren poca energía*


----------



## ohmandy

Me quedo con tu propuesta, GURB


----------



## yserien

GURB said:


> Hola
> gourmand= goloso
> El español no tiene palabra específica para designar  nuestro gourmet, por eso nos lo han pedido prestado. Las más de las veces en francés va precedido de "fin" (gourmet).
> Aparece en el DUEA.
> *Gourmet* (galicismo) . Persona entendida en comida y vinos.
> En la prensa aparece a menudo : buen gourmet o gurmet.
> "_Es un gurmet y exige siempre vinos de calidad_" ( Diario de Las Palmas).
> ...peu gourmants en energie: *que requieren poca energía*



Aunque abarque otras facetas de la vida en España se usa la palabra sibarita para definir a alguien amante de la buena mesa, comidas y bebidas.


----------



## chics

Peu gourmants en energie: que consumen, piden... poca energía. En este contexto sí que gourmant se refiere a mucha cantidad, hay un matiz de avidez. Si no hubiera el poco, yo lo habría traducido añadiendo un "mucho", es decir "gourmant en energie" por _gran consumidor de energía_.

Pero para personas y en gastronomía yo veo que en muchos contextos se refieren a algo así como _goloso_, no sólo de dulce, más que a la cantidad. Por ejemplo, se puede hacer un plato más _gourmant_ (en castellano diríamos _enriquecer un plato_) añadiendo una "cosa buena", por ejemplo queso fundido o sustituyendo un ingrediente por otro más apetecible.


----------



## Manc

Hola

entonces, GURB ¿no te parece bien la traducción de gastrónomo para decir "gourmet"? lo digo porque parece ser que es lo dice el diccionario wordreference y existe como tal en la RAE. Y otra pregunta ¿la ortografía "gurmet" está aceptada o debe de escribirse con "o"?
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
Mira estas definiciones de M. Moliner:
*gourmet*
*gourmet* (fr.; pronunc. ; pl. "gourmets") n. Persona de paladar exquisito que sabe apreciar la buena cocina.
*gastrónomo, -a* n. Persona aficionada a comer bien.

Como lo puedes comprobar todos los gourmets son gastrónomos pero todos los gastrónomos no son gourmets.
Un saludo


----------



## word-e

Bueno,

Yo propongo *"sibarita"* para *"gourmet"*. Suelo escucharla a menudo refiriéndose a las personas que aprecian la buena comida y el buen vino aunque ese término no sea específico a la gastronomía. Además "gastrónomo" sería "gastronome" que define una persona no solo aficionada a la buena comida sino con conocimiento o cultura gastronómica. Un "gourmet" lleva más bien la idea del disfrute de la comida refinada.


----------



## aifa

Una duda sobre el término "gourmand": las traducciones al español tienen connotación peyorativa, mientras que en francés no es así. ¿Alguna palabra en español que no sea peyorativa para decir "gourmand"?


----------



## Manc

aifa said:


> Una duda sobre el término "gourmand": las traducciones al español tienen connotación peyorativa, mientras que en francés no es así. ¿Alguna palabra en español que no sea peyorativa para decir "gourmand"?



*goloso* en mi opinión no es peyorativo, ¿qué te parece?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Manc said:


> *goloso* en mi opinión no es peyorativo, ¿qué te parece?



En efecto, _goloso _no es peyorativo pero no podemos decir que corresponda exactamente a _gourmand _ya que, en principio, goloso está reservado solo a los que comen dulces.

Como equivalente de *gourmand*, yo usaría *glotón*​ (que no es peyorativo).


----------



## aifa

Gracias, pero me parece una palabra que no traduce exactamente lo que "gourmand" significa; buscaba un término un poco más elegante. Tal vez no exista el término exacto en español.


----------



## buenorratti

Si no me equivoco "pour les  plus gourmands" solemos decir "para los buenos comensales", " para los amantes de la buena mesa", " para los de buen comer", " para los que tienen buen apetito", " para los que les gusta el comer", etc ; esas frases no tienen connotaciones negativas como sí que me parece que tiene glotón, tragaldabas, tragón, tripero, etc. O si no queremos  decir que tienen connotaciones negativas al menos éstas  se usan en contextos más familiares. Y  goloso es verdad que parece más bien asociado a los amantes del dulce.
Espero haber ayudado en algo, ¡ hasta otra !


----------

